# Eden and Enya vom Zioner Berg - 12 weeks



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Eden...

































































Enya...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG..... PMing you my address... please send Enya right away!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

OK, I'll taken Eden. 
But I think the pictures are missing something..........maybe a new lens and perhaps camera? 
Just tryin' to help. :rofl: 
(Saw your thread the other day) We're actually considering our first DSLR.


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous pups and nice pics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful, Carolina. You and Dennis should be proud of all your puppies.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmmm, not trying to say anyone is playing favorites, BUT there seems to be like double the pictures of Enja! Poor, Poor Eden always second to her sister!! :gsdbeggin::gsdbeggin:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:surrender: Puppy fever again

I love them


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am in love with Eden!!! (I might be slightly biased due to the name  )


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I love Enya - how much to ship her to UK?:wub:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Sue Smart said:


> I love Enya - how much to ship her to UK?:wub:


Lol, I will offer much much more....!!! :wub:


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Adorable! puppy-addicT! hehee..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gorgeous girls! Seems Enya has quite a fan club already


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is the coolest little thing! :wub: You should see her jump up on her dog house and stand on it all proud of herself. :rofl: Wish I could keep her but we cannot keep them all. Sure will be hard to let her go.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I LOVE little Enya! :wub:

Send her to Northern IL


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> She is the coolest little thing! :wub: You should see her jump up on her dog house and stand on it all proud of herself. :rofl: Wish I could keep her but we cannot keep them all. Sure will be hard to let her go.


I can't imagine what you go through ... you have so many wonderful puppies, each so different, it must be so hard to watch them go, even to great homes!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is difficult, specially because you are alway praying that the home you are sending your "baby" to is the best one. And even more difficult, of course, with the puppies that you have a stronger bond with, for example Enya here.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute! Beautiful little girls!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> It is difficult, specially because you are alway praying that the home you are sending your "baby" to is the best one. And even more difficult, of course, with the puppies that you have a stronger bond with, for example Enya here.



Nope. Couldn't do it. I'd have to keep them all!! :crazy:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would never be able to part with them. They are adorable, you can send them to me


----------

